
Xbox’s new Code of Conduct: yes to “get wrecked,” “potato aim,” no to hate - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/05/microsoft-tells-its-xbox-players-tell-foes-to-get-wrecked-but-do-it-nicely/
======
whenchamenia
Kinda odd they left potato, which in xbox context is always kids calling each
other 'retard'. Is 'retard aim' ok?

See also, euphamism treadmill.

